# Neptunia Aquatica (Sensitive Plant)



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone have any experiences with this plant in their aquariums?

Requirements: temperature, light levels, ferts, hardiness?

Saw it floating around at Big Al's Scarborough a couple of weeks ago and just got around to googling it to see if anyone uses this in their aquariums. Most google results involve in being in the pond so I thought I would ask here. 

There IS a difference between the terrestrial sensitive plants and aquatic ones from what I've read, as the aquatic versions produce puffy air filled stems that allow the plant to float. They also appear to flower as well which would be a nice little attraction to a fish tank.

I am thinking that it would look quite nice inside my HOB filter (converted into a vase) that is also currently planted with your typical household ivy plant (No idea what its called).


----------



## rs79 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to say I'd never heard of this plant until this morning and can only say in my defense it's not in any book I've ever looked at and thought I'd seen most of them.

It's been 3 years but did you ever get any? Should do well anywhere except in the dark.


----------

